# Toys



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

My hedgie is only 4 months old and the girl I got her from never had a wheel for her or anything, her cage was also a make shift dog cage. So I got her an actual cage along with a wheel but she never tried to use it. I don't know what other kind of toys to get her to play with in her cage or even when she is out of her cage. Help.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

What kind of wheel do you have for her? What size is it?

If you look through the Toys forum section, you'll find lots of ideas. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/14-toys/


----------



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

It was one of the Kate silent spinners and it was kind of an in between size


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you're able to return it, I'd suggest doing so. Silent Spinners are unfortunately not safe - they have cracks in the wheel to let urine out, and also a crack between the colored & white sections. These can catch & rip off nails.

You want a wheel that's at least 10" in diameter - 12" is better. Bucket wheels are really popular, and they're safe, easy to clean, and last a really long time when made well. Carolina Storm Wheels is a really popular seller. If you want something store-bought, the Comfort Wheel is the only safe upright wheel (you want the Giant size, 12"), or you can get the sideways Flying Saucer, also 12". I prefer the Comfort Wheel out of the two, the FS takes up a lot of room. But bucket wheels are quieter & sturdier than Comfort Wheels, and easier to clean as well.


----------



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

I also thought about getting her one of those tunnel things, what do you suggest about that?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

I use a large crinkle ferret tunnel. Poppy doesn't really play in it but she does enjoy sleeping in it. You can get really cute patterned fleece ones off etsy or I believe few users on here sell them. Maybe PM nikki to see if she can make you one.


----------



## Jwahnzz (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you so much for your help!


----------

